# Need advice on rubber tracks



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey all, I need a little advice about new tracks for my Takeuchi TL 130. I do all types of excavating work with my 130, everything from concrete and asphalt removal to grading topsoil, gravel and backfilling basements as well as carrying pipe on job sites. I currently have
2,325 hours on the machine and average about 500 hours a year on it. I bought after market track for it from a company called Dominion, recommended by my dealer. I had good luck with them, but a LOT of others did not. Seemed like 500 hours was the end of the line for them. I got just over 1,000 hours on mine and the steel reinforcement on the out side of one track broke. Both tracks are stretched out quite a bit. So now i need new tracks. The dealer, who is also a pretty good friend who I trust, will not sell me after market tracks. OEM or nothing, because they had so much trouble with after market. New OEM tracks for my TL130 are $1,600 each plus $500 for sprockets. I can get Solid Deal "B" pattern for $900.00 each shipped and then get the sprockets from the dealer. I am an "owner/operator", so I don't have anyone running the machine but me. If I got 1,000 hours out of a set of track that were not supposed to last more than 500 hours do I dare take the chance on after market again, against the advice of my dealer? Or do I bite the bullet and buy the OEM tracks? I really like the look of the Solid deal tracks,but I don't know of anyone using them, except for one concrete guy who only puts a 100 or so hours on them per year. 

Thanks for reading this. 

Ben


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

How many hours did you get out of the OEM? I'm assuming a little over 1000 same as the aftermarket. Your dealer buddy can't get you a better deal? For an extra $400 you could buy 2 spare aftermarket tracks


----------



## greywynd (Dec 13, 2008)

I put a set of Solideal tracks on my Hitachi mini about 4 years ago, I've likely put about a thousand hours on them. I do much of the same sort of work with it as you do, and occasionally get into rocks and the such too. So far they are standing up well, the machine stays outdoors 90% of the time, and no signs of weathering or such. Most of the rubber is still on the crossbars where the sprockets drive even, only some of that has started to wear off. 

Most mini's I find lack enough weight for slippery conditions to get traction, these are a better tread than the originals, and 'hook up' better than they did, but will still spin on heavy pushes or in poor materials such as sand.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks. I have found my mini-excavater to be pretty lousy at pushing with rubber tracks too. So i usually take my track loader along too. 
My friend who owns the dealer said he wont even order after market for me. He will install what ever i buy.
I run in a lot of clay, gravel, mud and sand around my normal work area. I also work on some bigger custom home sites in Traverse City where the ground is a LOT more rocky. The original track from Takeuchi went 1280 hours and the after market went 1045 hours. Given that they are "crappy" tracks, I am inclined to try the Solid Deal tracks and see how they go.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Anyone else have any input on rubber tracks for track loaders?


----------



## scapes4765 (Feb 10, 2011)

I used Rubbertrax out of Georgia. The lady working was really helpful and pretty satisfied with their tracks for my Bobcat T 300


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

scapes4765;1236726 said:


> I used Rubbertrax out of Georgia. The lady working was really helpful and pretty satisfied with their tracks for my Bobcat T 300


 Thanks, Just emailed them for a quote. How many hours are you getting out of them?


----------



## scapes4765 (Feb 10, 2011)

I have about 1100 hours on them


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Good to know, I checked with them and they have a good price but the tread patter is not what I would like, I guess I'm gonna go the the solideal "B" pattern.


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

Last year I contacted Bridgestone company in IL and I bought a set of track from them for my T250 bobcat and even the bobcat dealer was impressed with the tracks, infact Bridgestone makes bobcat tracks and other companies, and they where made in japan, so no china crap.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

How much did your Bridgestone tracks cost?


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

excav8ter;1238957 said:


> How much did your Bridgestone tracks cost?


I paid $3250 and $160 freight


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Well I ended up with the Solideal "B" pattern. They go on this week. I found a few guys locally who ar running them and they seem to like them a lot. So i decided to give them a try. I will post up my thoughts after I get to try them out for a while.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

So far the solideal tracks are amazing. Used them pushing snow piles and to do some blower work. WAY more traction than the last track I had. They seem to ride real good too. Can't wait to get into the dirt with them.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Good deal, keep us posted!


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Well....not a lot of hours on them, but they are impressive so far. I had a guy running my machine with the blower last weekend and he was amazed at the amount of traction the solideal tracks have. I got a chance to use it in some really slimy and nasty clay and it REALLY pushes well. I am VERY pleased with the way the work so far. I hope they hold up over the long haul. If I get 1,000 hours I will be happy.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

maybe i missed it...are these the O version or the B version?
steve


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

xtreem3d;1273395 said:


> maybe i missed it...are these the O version or the B version?
> steve


 "B" pattern. So far I really like them. The ride is good and they push better than the either the OEM or the Dominion tracks I had previously.


----------



## john m stauffer (Dec 13, 2008)

excav8ter What kind of track loader and excavator do you have?


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

john m stauffer;1274303 said:


> excav8ter What kind of track loader and excavator do you have?


I have a Takeuchi TL130 and a Kobelco SR35, as well as my larger Kobelco SR135.
I love my TL 130. I use it a LOT, so good tracks are vital for me. I sure hope these Solideal tracks hold up like they tell me they will.


----------



## john m stauffer (Dec 13, 2008)

Does anyone have any problems with the idlers? We have a New Holland C185 with 600hrs. and each side bottom rear idler has gone bad. The dealer changed one of them about 6 months ago and now the other one is going bad so I am going to change it tomorrow.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

john m stauffer;1274658 said:


> Does anyone have any problems with the idlers? We have a New Holland C185 with 600hrs. and each side bottom rear idler has gone bad. The dealer changed one of them about 6 months ago and now the other one is going bad so I am going to change it tomorrow.


 I had one front roller go bad, but i am convinced it was my fault. I spent a day grading a 1:3 slope and did an excessive amount of turning with a full bucket of topsoil while grading the hillside. I use a TL 140 bucket on my TL 130. Since then, 0 problems with ANY of the rollers or idlers. Currently about 2500 hours on it.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

My Solideal "B" pattern tracks are holding up well so far. Been in mud, gravel,clay and sand with them. They seem to be working and holding up very well. Great traction, even in mud. I think I made a great choice by going with these. 

If anyone needs a set, I bought them from Joe Boggs @ Midwest equipment (tracks and tires.com)


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

excav8ter;1284857 said:


> My Solideal "B" pattern tracks are holding up well so far. Been in mud, gravel,clay and sand with them. They seem to be working and holding up very well. Great traction, even in mud. I think I made a great choice by going with these.
> 
> If anyone needs a set, I bought them from Joe Boggs @ Midwest equipment (tracks and tires.com)


How much better do you think the ride is? I have a MTL16 and can't sell it because of the rough ride, am thinking of getting different tracks just to sell the thing.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

StuveCorp;1285288 said:


> How much better do you think the ride is? I have a MTL16 and can't sell it because of the rough ride, am thinking of getting different tracks just to sell the thing.


 I don't think the ride is too bad, it is a solid frame and undercarriage. I would not look at a machine with a "suspension". They are WAY to pricey to repair and rebuild.

Make sure your sprockets are in good shape (not "hooking") and that your track tension is with in spec. That makes a big difference in how they ride too.


----------

